# Onkyo mic for REW?



## viccmw (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

Very new to calibration and Home Theatre. I have a 7.2 config at home with a Onkyo 608 AVR. The only EQ I have done is through the AVR's Audeyssey 2EQ.

I am curious to see a bass response graph from my 2 subs, so was hoping to tinker with REW. I don't have a SPL meter yet. Can I use the supplied Onkyo mic as the microphone for REW?

Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry vic, the mics that come with receivers won’t work. At least not if you want measurements that are reasonably accurate.

BTW, welcome to the Forum!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## viccmw (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Wayne. I guessed as much after reading more posts on REW.

Just a curious question though. The more recent high-end AVR eg. Onkyo 5008 sports a Audyssey MultiEQ XT32. Is this mic from supplied with 5008 superior than the lower end Onkyo 608?

Or rather AVR mics cannot be used because there are no calibration files for them?

Just wondering what's limiting their suitability...:dontknow:


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Primarily it's the lack of a calibration file. Audyssey does not need the mics to be flat; what they need is consistent behavior, within 2%, so that they can build one calibration file into all the retail implementations. As I have seen Chris explain one time in the Audyssey thread, they have a volume discount deal with the manufacturer, but part of the deal is to not publish the calibration, so that the Audyssey mics do not compete with sales through other customers or channels. 

I think the Audyssey mics are now all the same in the retail products, but you could look in the Onkyo pages and compare part numbers to be sure. The Audyssey Pro product for Pro-enabled receivers comes with a higher quality mic and, I think, with an individual calibration file specific to that mic. 

Bill


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

viccmw said:


> Or rather AVR mics cannot be used because there are no calibration files for them?


What Bill said. Plus, you just don’t know what kind of input or pre amp they require. I tried to save a few bucks and use the mic that came with my AudioControl real time analyzer with REW, and couldn’t even get a usable signal from it. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## chris319 (Dec 16, 2008)

Almost any mic can be used with REW provided it is properly calibrated. You could ask Herb Singleton of Cross Spectrum Labs if he can calibrate your mic, but he will need to know what kind of connection it requires.


----------

